# Elections Have Consequences #224



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Elections have consequences! Even if they are stolen and wow are these consequences YUGE! People are already being silenced. First day in office Biden has promised amnesty. Biden also looks to CA as a template for the nation. And 2A....fuggitabootit! Buckle up, keep your hands and arms inside because this here is going to be the wildest ride in the wilderness!!!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-19T22_31_20-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No one listen to podcasts anymore?????



Denton said:


> View attachment 110921


^^^^^I could ban you for that meme ya know.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> No one listen to podcasts anymore?????


Yeah but it's been busy lately



Sasquatch said:


> ^^^^^I could ban you for that meme ya know.


Why? You've said worse if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Yeah but it's been busy lately
> 
> Why? You've said worse if I remember correctly.


I take my mod que's from the Liberals...Do as I say not as I do.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> No one listen to podcasts anymore?????
> 
> ^^^^^I could ban you for that meme ya know.


I still listen to you and Denton, and it will be a cold day before you ban him. And Biden does have his head tucked into China's butt crack .

I would add my 2 cents worth, but I don't think that I could top the meme. Except to say Biden can kiss my unwashed heinie.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Reds are in the hen house plucking the hens: I say again, the Reds are in the henhouse, plucking the hens.

Great show.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll give you guys a listen today. I am getting some windshield time in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> No one listen to podcasts anymore?????
> 
> ^^^^^I could ban you for that meme ya know.


There are no F-bombs and G-Ds in that meme. Furthermore, you reposted it, so if you feel it's a violation, you'll need to find an admin to toss you in the cooler as well! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> No one listen to podcasts anymore?????
> 
> ^^^^^I could ban you for that meme ya know.


I've had it on Instagram for a few days now! And, it's still up!! 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> I've had it on Instagram for a few days now! And, it's still up!!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Don't let us get you in trouble with the Man.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

I seen recently about a huge outbreak of pinkeye in California.... the only commonality of the patients was a recent trip to bed bath and beyond shopping for a new pillow &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Ridin with biden said:


> I seen recently about a huge outbreak of pinkeye in California.... the only commonality of the patients was a recent trip to bed bath and beyond shopping for a new pillow ��


Did you say pillows?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

under the theme of "elections have consequences"...

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...-all-illegal-aliens-custody-release-them-all/

and I believe Texas is suing the biden admin but unless they get an immediate restraining order the release program will go ahead immediately.


----------

